# 2013 Young Birds I.F. Champion Loft & Hall of Fame Award Results



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

*I finished up figuring out the IF Awards the other day and I figured I'd share the results with you guys on PT.*


*2013 Young Birds IF Champion Loft

5-25
Arvel Freydenfelt/Freydenfelt Loft Greater Harrisburg Pigeon Club .9758
Steve Mayr Bison RPC .9753
Frank Taranto JR & SR/Taranto Loft II Westside Homing Club .9744
Don Hart Unit Ten RPC .9733
Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft North West Jersey HPC .9716
Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft North Florida Combine .9583
Frank Taranto JR & SR/Taranto Loft II Paterson Homing Club .9345
Walter Cichon/Walter Cichon & Son Lindenhurst HPC .9325
Arthur B. Barnes JR./ Artie Barnes Loft Braintree RPC .9289

26-75
Wiktor Gontowicz/Wiktor Loft Interstate Concourse .9486
Arthur B. Barnes JR./Artie Barnes Loft Greater Boston Concourse .9344

76-150
Walter Cichon/Walter Cichon & Son Long Island Combine .9299

151-300
John A. Kasharian/J. Kash Roofing Central Jersey Combine .9626
Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft Central Jersey Combine .9601
Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft Central Jersey Combine .9571

2013 Young Birds IF Hall of Fame

5-25 
1. IF 13 LCM 2023 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 182.09 

2. AU 13 HVR 510 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 180.22

3. IF 13 MH 2332 Roy Ritter/Roy Ritter, New Tripoli PA. 173.46

4. IF 13 E 4026 Don Hart/Don Hart, Spring Hill FL. 171.53

5. IF 13 E 85968 Michal Zuber/Zuber Loft, New Britain CT. 169.65

6. IF 13 E 85984 Michal Zuber/Zuber Loft, New Britain CT. 168.52

7. IF 13 FJT 1302 Frank Taranto Jr & Sr/Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 167.96

8. AU 13 CCIF 496 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 167.16

9. AU 13 CCIF 470 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 166.39

10. AU 13 CIRC 91 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 165.58

11. IF 13 LCM 2229 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 165.50

12. AU 13 UTK 115 Steve Mulino/S&J Mulino, Troy NY. 164.08

13. IF 13 SCH 1352 Henry Szady/Szady, Altamont NY. 163.92

14. IF 13 SVN 875 Frank Taranto Jr & Sr/Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 163.61

15. IF 13 TRC 227 Benja T. Burr/Benja T. Burr, Rockingham NC. 162.95 

16. IF 13 SVN 911 John C. Kasharian/Kash Farm, Hackettstown NJ. 162.44 

17. IF 13 NHF 1152 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 162.36

18. AU 13 CCIF 475 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 161.95

19. IF 13 ERP 975 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 161.64

20. IF 13 NHF 885 Frank Taranto Jr & Sr/Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 160.52

21. IF 13 SVN 876 Frank Taranto Jr & Sr/Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 160.32

22. AU 13 CCIF 469 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 159.96

23. IF 13 SVN 909 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 159.36

24. IF 13 NWJ 10 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 158.85

25. IF 13 FJT 1316 Frank Taranto Jr & Sr/Taranto Loft II, Fairfield NJ. 157.03

26. IF 13 LBRA 998 Walter Cichon/ Walter Cichon & Son, West Islip NY. 155.90

27. AU 13 CIRC 99 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 149.85 

28. IF 13 SCH 1398 Henry Szady/Szady, Altamont NY. 148.92

29. IF 13 LCM 2241 John C. Kasharian/Kash Farm, Hackettstown NJ. 148.49

30. AU 13 CCIF 130 Danny Buonagurio/M&S Loft, Ocala FL. 145.31

31. AU 13 ABL 117 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 143.25

32. IF 13 AMOC 1315 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 134.82

33. AU 13 NEPLS 1571 Shokri Enbawe/Sho-Time Loft, Albany NY. 132.56

34. IF 13 SCH 1365 Henry Szady/Szady, Altamont NY. 103.23





26-75
1. IF 13 E 85968 Michal Zuber/Zuber Loft, New Britain CT. 261.89 

2. IF 13 E 85984 Michal Zuber/Zuber Loft, New Britain CT. 255.35

3. IF 13 TRI 34 Wiktor Gontowicz/ Wiktor Gontowicz, Brooklyn NY. 234.52

4. AU 13 ABL 117 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 221.07

5. AU 13 ABL 119 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 210.03

6. AU 13 ABL 105 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 185.33

7. IF 13 WTCM 293 Wiktor Gontowicz/ Wiktor Gontowicz, Brooklyn NY. 170.06

8. AU 13 ABL 115 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 154.41

9. AU 13 ABL 183 Arthur B. Barnes Jr./Artie Barnes, Hanover MA. 145.21

10. IF 13 TRI 77 Wiktor Gontowicz/ Wiktor Gontowicz, Brooklyn NY. 102.44




76-150

1. IF 13 AMOC 1315 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 382.55

2. IF 13 LCM 2274 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 317.04 

3. IF 13 LCM 2278 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 297.08

4. IF 13 LBRA 998 Walter Cichon/ Walter Cichon & Son, West Islip NY. 277.10 

5. IF 13 E 84416 Wiktor Gontowicz/ Wiktor Gontowicz, Brooklyn NY. 243.21 

6. IF 13 NWJ 244 Enzos Loft, Long Valley NJ. 211.48 

7. IF 13 ISL 1403 Walter Cichon/ Walter Cichon & Son, West Islip NY. 170.02



151-300 

1. IF 13 ERP 975 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 595.98

2. IF 13 LCM 2023 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 563.58 

3. IF 13 SVN 911 John C. Kasharian/Kash Farm, Hackettstown NJ. 555.70 

4. IF 13 ERP 963 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 545.25 

5. IF 13 SVN 909 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 542.91

6. IF 13 NHF 1152 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 534.50 

7. IF 13 NWJ 10 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 517.24

8. IF 13 LCM 2229 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 509.95

9. IF 13 LCM 2241 John C. Kasharian/Kash Farm, Hackettstown NJ. 484.41

10. IF 13 NWJ 380 Ismael Vilahomat/Nicolay Loft, Asbury NJ. 483.70

11. IF 13 PAOF 3090 John C. Kasharian/Kash Farm, Hackettstown NJ. 462.66

12. IF 13 NHF 1126 John A Kasharian/J Kash Roofing, Hackettstown NJ. 462.06 

13. IF 13 SVN 907 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 443.90

14. IF 13 PAT 259 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 443.22

15. IF 13 LCM 2267 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 429.79

16. IF 13 LCM 2240 Tim Kasharian/Shiloh Loft, Blairstown NJ. 428.95

17. IF 13 ERP 995 Hans Steiner/Washington Loft, Port Murray NJ. 419.87

18. IF 13 NWJ 391 Ismael Vilahomat/Nicolay Loft, Asbury NJ. 408.63

19. IF 13 PAOF 3255 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 376.33

20. IF 13 QCP 676 John A Kasharian/J Kash Roofing, Hackettstown NJ. 367.32

21. IF 13 LCM 2270 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 338.46

22. IF 13 PAOF 3253 Al Kasharian/Whitehall Loft, Andover NJ. 209.28*


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome this made my day!! Walter Henry Szady bird is 1252 not 1352


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Sho and Walter!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> Congrats Sho and Walter!


Thank you!!! I may be at the bottom of the list but it's hard to get the birds up there when so few birds are in every race compared to other clubs.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Awesome this made my day!! Walter Henry Szady bird is 1252 not 1352


I already sent it in to the editor of the SkyTalk I emailed her to see if she could change it before it goes to print. But IDK if she's going to be able to since she told me I had to send the results to her by the 15th because she was going to send the SkyTalk out for print on the 15th. But I hope she can get it changed. I'll let you know when I hear back from her.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Congrats Sho and Walter!


Thanks David.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Congrats on your achievements Walter! I hope all the people appreciate all the time and effort that you are putting into all the duties you are performing. I know well that a select few are willing to do those tasks which most merely take for granted.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ejb3810 said:


> Congrats on your achievements Walter! I hope all the people appreciate all the time and effort that you are putting into all the duties you are performing. I know well that a select few are willing to do those tasks which most merely take for granted.


I second this , it take a lot of effort to run a club and then to achieve good results as a fancier is a statement of your determination and dedication to your birds, club and the sport in general. 

To you too Shokri , congrats !

So true ejb , most people do take these thing for granted.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Congrats... Walter and Shokri*

NEPLS 1571's parents are setting their first round of eggs for the 2014 here at the TCPC. We'll see what they can do in Florida.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you very much, I can't believe Walter does all that I don't do as much as him and it seems like a lot he set up the cages and birds for the LBRA all by himself when I visited him last time.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats Wings of Love Loft you did alright Benji. Let's see what you can do in old birds.
Barn Pigeon


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Rick. Hoping to have a better Old Bird Season this year than last year.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Awesome this made my day!! Walter Henry Szady bird is 1252 not 1352


Hey Sho, I was able to get in touch with the editor of the SkyTalk and she said she'd be able to change the number so it should be right in the SkyTalk when in come out.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Thank you very much, I can't believe Walter does all that I don't do as much as him and it seems like a lot he set up the cages and birds for the LBRA all by himself when I visited him last time.


 I can tell you I do way too much for my club and now I'm doing stuff for the IF as well. I do it because I love the sport and want to see it survive. But a lot of ppl don't appreciate it. It seams like the guys who do the least in the club are the biggest complainers and always have something to say how something is done. I'm glad there's more then few guys on here who can appreciate all the work I put in. Thanks Guy's


----------

